# Помогите с баянами



## smolnilov (26 Июл 2016)

Здравствуйте! Помогите определить один баян(буду называть его темным), со вторым я разобрался с названием(светлый-weltmeister klingenthaler harmonikawerke), но не знаю его ценности. Я в инструментах ничего не понимаю и прошу совета опытных людей. Они остались от деда и теперь я хочу их продать. Желательно, как можно больше информации и самое главное их цена, за которую его можно продать с учетом его состояния. Воздух оба не пропускают.


----------



## zet10 (26 Июл 2016)

Реальная цена,за два инструмента 100 тысяч.Если дадут эти деньги,то отдавайте,а ежели если нет, привозите ко мне на реализацию.Если захотите выставить на комиссию то 100,если сразу наличкой то 70 т.р.


----------



## smolnilov (26 Июл 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Реальная цена,за два инструмента 100 тысяч.Если дадут эти деньги,то отдавайте,а ежели если нет, привозите ко мне на реализацию.Если захотите выставить на комиссию то 100,если сразу наличкой то 70 т.р.


Было бы неплохо Вам их привезти, но я далековато живу. Так что такой вариант в самом крайнем случае. Вы можете подсказать, на сколько оценивается конкретно каждый инструмент и название темного?


----------



## MAN (26 Июл 2016)

smolnilov (26.07.2016, 12:18) писал:


> Вы можете подсказать название темного?


На "Ясную Поляну" очень похож по моему скромному мнению.
P.S. У него и сурдина имеется...


----------



## zet10 (26 Июл 2016)

Абсолютно точно. Первый вариант,готово-выборная "Ясная Поляна", производства Тула. Второй вариант ,3-Х голосный Веоьтмейстер с утопной клавиатурой 60- Х годов.


----------



## Woldemar (8 Авг 2016)

Насколько удобна и долговечна такая утопленная калавиатура на Вельте ?


----------



## zet10 (8 Авг 2016)

Крайне неудобна и совсем не долговечна.


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Авг 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Реальная цена,за два инструмента 100 тысяч.Если дадут эти деньги,то отдавайте,а ежели если нет, привозите ко мне на реализацию.Если захотите выставить на комиссию то 100,если сразу наличкой то 70 т.р.


Никак не пойму, почему такая расточительность. Все понимают, что этот Вельт подлежит немедленной утилизации, а Поляны можно сыскать и в более приличном внешнем состоянии, а не после Мамаева побоища. И не за такие деньги. Может, Вы увидели на фото нечто, не видимое обычным форумчанам?


----------



## sgoryachih (9 Авг 2016)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> Тоже был удивлён объявленной ценой, учитывая состояние инструментов, да и инструмент с утопленной клавиатурой - непопулярная вещь в России.


----------



## glory (9 Авг 2016)

Вельт с утопленой можно не рассматривать, самое лучшее кому -.нибудь подарить, если заберут...
Ну а Поляне, в ее состоянии красная цена 700-800$. Это учитывая что голоса и залоги в идеале, нет люфтов в пр. лев. механиках, судя по фото гриф - не домино (не факт)... Крышки убитые... Лет ему немало... Работы много... Где-то так...

Так что везите к zety, если он ещё не передумал...


----------



## zet10 (10 Авг 2016)

Ну цену я объявил как бы реальную, учитывая что инструменты в хорошем состоянии,а там уж конечно все нужно смотреть, аккорд и механнику( внешний вид для меня не критичен), понятно что цена может варьироваться,т.к по фото не возможно определить точную стоимость инструмента.


----------

